# Marriott Grande Ocean resale - How much?



## Millisara (Mar 27, 2011)

What would you think an OF or OV Gold or Platinum week on the resale market would cost these days? Thanks


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 27, 2011)

Plat ocean front would still be at the 18-20k range I would think but good luck finding it.  The ocean view would be slightly less but still pretty high.

The golds should be less- 5-10k, but again not sure how easy it would be to find them.

I'll be interested to hear what other folks think- I've been watching these and there aren't too many to follow.

tlwmkw


----------



## Dave M (Mar 27, 2011)

There are both Gold and Platinum oceanfront weeks among the 26 G.O. resales available on Redweek.


----------



## bw3 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Grande Ocean prices*

There was a recent eBay sale of a gold oceanside week for $5,700.  The oceanfront will always be a premium over oceanside.  Most gold oceanfront asking prices are around $13,000.  Platinum oceanside is closer to $17,000 but you will not see many for sale asking less than 20k.  Platinum oceanfront is usually over $25k (asking price).


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 29, 2011)

I just had a firm offer of $11,250 for my Gold GO OF that I'm "test" listing on Redweek.  

I told the individual what I was doing and he was disappointed because he was eager at $11,250.

I'm now listing it at $13250. There is only one at $12k lower and one at $13550, another at $15900. 

I'm really not looking to sell, but have a free ad for a year so I figure I'll continue to test the market.

We now have 3 GO OF Gold units. To me these truly are some of the best values dollar for dollar out there because its fall calendar has a plat week 5 out of 10 years which brings great value to me now and in the future.

But most of all its one of our favorite resorts in the world and I look forward to the  day when we can enjoy more than one week at a time.

So I think its safe to say GO Gold OFs are probably $12k-$13k.  More than I'm sure the Marriott naysayers would ever believe if it wasn't supported by documented offers.

I would say GO OS Golds are in the $6000-$7000 range.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So I think its safe to say GO Gold OFs are probably $12k-$13k.  More than I'm sure the Marriott naysayers would ever believe if it wasn't supported by documented offers.



I don't get it  . I get trounced for making an what someone perceived as a negative statement and be accused of being a "naysayer". Someone else can come along and throw a jab at those apparent "naysayers". If you don't want to hear from those "naysayers", don't provoke them with unnecessary jabs.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 29, 2011)

My comments aren't directed at anyone specific and I know for certain I've always taken the high road in my comments as opposed to others. I don't recall your comments specifically.

I did want to make sure I provided this insight because it is actual resale activity as opposed to the speculation that some promote, which is that Marriott owners are in denial that their product is any better than independents.

I had said my GO gold OF would get me around what I paid which was $13.8k and I was laughed at by several non-Marriott owners who suggested it was probably worth half that if I was lucky enough to sell.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 30, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> My comments aren't directed at anyone specific and I know for certain I've always taken the high road in my comments as opposed to others. I don't recall your comments specifically.
> 
> I did want to make sure I provided this insight because it is actual resale activity as opposed to the speculation that some promote, which is that Marriott owners are in denial that their product is any better than independents.
> 
> I had said my GO gold OF would get me around what I paid which was $13.8k and I was laughed at by several non-Marriott owners who suggested it was probably worth half that if I was lucky enough to sell.




As another data point, I will repost some info I found on Barony Beach,  for which I view resale trends as very comparable to Grande Ocean ( I don't remember how to quote from another thread) so Iw ill just paraphrase to some degree.

"Also I looked for Gold Barony weeks - buildings 93,94,95,96 ( OS, not OF units)

I searched back one year. There are hoards of trust transfers, gift transfers, divorce transfers, and foreclosures and all types of non-arms length transactions that I ignore since they provide no pricing info.

Here is what I found....

Again mostly Marriott transactions, so those are not inidcative of the external resale market.*I found only 5 recorded transactions with any information content. 3 of those were for 10, 11 and 14K. *One, which seems to be distressed and was flipped by a SC short sale firm for....$5500!!!! and one from a person who notoriously is a flipper, buys lots of HH weeks below market and resells them...this one he sold for $8K (I did track it back and he bought it 3 years ago for 11k, so he did not come out ahead on this one deal, but I have seen him, in the prime days, pick up a week and turn around and sell if for a 10-15K and MORE profit in within a couple months...fascinating. He is seemingly close to and knows the market and will turn around and sell it at the prevailing market resale price. )

MOXJO7282, those were  Gold Oceanside, so I think your 12-13 for OceanFront is  very reasonable, for what it is worth.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2011)

moxjo7282,

You're numbers are much better than mine- I've just been looking at Ebay and there aren't too many of these that get onto Ebay (they are more valuable and so people sell them via other routes).  Thanks for the incite.

tlwmkw


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very few timeshares are worth more than $5,000 at resale regardless of resort, brand or view. Yes there are a few exceptions but they are far and few - OV Gold is not one of them.  Anything around $5K is fair and about all you can reasonably expect now. And it is NOT rising but may be falling along with the larger overall ts market in deep depression. If you get an offer carefully consider it as willing buyers are few and very valuable. And most know it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 30, 2011)

Whirl said:


> As another data point, I will repost some info I found on Barony Beach,  for which I view resale trends as very comparable to Grande Ocean ( I don't remember how to quote from another thread) so Iw ill just paraphrase to some degree.
> 
> "Also I looked for Gold Barony weeks - buildings 93,94,95,96 ( OS, not OF units)
> 
> ...



This is truly interesting. It tells me there are alot of resales out there at higher price points than what we see on ebay and redweek. 

What I also found interesting in my "research" is there are buyers, sellers and brokers that look at ebay and redweek, but there are definitely those that don't intersect.

For instance I bought my GO Gold OF units off ebay from a broker who had them listed on ebay for 10,900, then 9900 without any takers at that price. In fact the only taker he found was me at $7500 each.

So I turn around and list one on redweek at $11,250 and within a week have two offers, one that I know was a 100% done  deal if I accepted, which I didn't.

So the broker doesn't use redweek and the buyer doesn't check ebay. I was the potential connecting point to 2 sales.

So that is how some unts change hands, and we don't see alot of sales that are outside of the mainstream.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 30, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is truly interesting. It tells me there are alot of resales out there at higher price points than what we see on ebay and redweek.
> 
> What I also found interesting in my "research" is there are buyers, sellers and brokers that look at ebay and redweek, but there are definitely those that don't intersect.
> 
> ...






This is a good point.   I have noticed Real Estate Broker Businesses on both Hilton Head Island, and Orlando who do handle timeshare resales, and my bet is that they are able to fetch higher prices than on Ebay or Redweek.

Why?   Anyone who walks into their office is likely staying in the area and have the interest to pursue further.   They may even be staying on the actually property in which they are interested in purchasing at.   When they compare the broker resale price versus the developer sale price then some people sit up and notice (and take the bite to buy).




.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> This is a good point.   I have noticed Real Estate Broker Businesses on both Hilton Head Island, and Orlando who do handle timeshare resales, and my bet is that they are able to fetch higher prices than on Ebay or Redweek.
> 
> Why?   Anyone who walks into their office is likely staying in the area and have the interest to pursue further.   They may even be staying on the actually property in which they are interested in purchasing at.   When they compare the broker resale price versus the developer sale price then some people sit up and notice (and take the bite to buy).
> .



That is the use a broker theory. But the higher potential price over eBay/Redweek can easily get eaten up in substantial broker fees (legitimate as they really are earning them in these cases) and you have to hope the buyer doesn't dig deeper and discover the even lower prices on eBay/Redweek, wherever.  

Once they get wind of resale the line to the deep discounts is open, although many think it means a different product (as the price can't be THAT low, can it?) so they ignore them for awhile until they get a better education. If your sale goes through before they figure it all out then you're OK but are acting closer to the developer sell to the uninformed mode than the free for all open marketplace. It's a risky business no matter how you choose to sell.


----------



## lapdawg (Apr 6, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is truly interesting. It tells me there are alot of resales out there at higher price points than what we see on ebay and redweek.
> 
> What I also found interesting in my "research" is there are buyers, sellers and brokers that look at ebay and redweek, but there are definitely those that don't intersect.
> 
> ...



I know you're just "testing" with your listing, but I'd be pretty annoyed if I was the guy truly interested in purchasing.


----------

